# SE by comity in CA



## Redpepper (Jul 12, 2021)

Has anyone applied for their SE by comity in California? How long did the application process take for you? I submitted my application at the start of June, check was cashed, and I received an email notice about three weeks ago that said my application had been submitted for technical review. Their email said not to reach out to them for status updates.... so looking for data points here instead.


----------



## MambaMentality24 (Jul 12, 2021)

@CAPLS


----------



## CAPLS (Jul 13, 2021)

Generally once your application enters technical review, the process quickens. Have to ask though, are you licensed as a Civil in CA already? Have you already passed the NCEES Civil PE exam and the 16-hr SE exam?


----------



## Redpepper (Jul 13, 2021)

CAPLS said:


> Generally once your application enters technical review, the process quickens. Have to ask though, are you licensed as a Civil in CA already? Have you already passed the NCEES Civil PE exam and the 16-hr SE exam?


Thanks for the reply! Yes, I’m licensed as Civil PE in CA and already passed the 16 hour SE exam.


----------



## CAPLS (Jul 13, 2021)

Redpepper said:


> Thanks for the reply! Yes, I’m licensed as Civil PE in CA and already passed the 16 hour SE exam.


ok, then this makes it much easier for you then. If you PM me your name, I can check on status.


----------



## Redpepper (Jul 13, 2021)

CAPLS said:


> ok, then this makes it much easier for you then. If you PM me your name, I can check on status.


Thanks! sent it


----------



## Superstructural (Aug 6, 2021)

I also am waiting for word on my CA comity SE application. I mailed my application on June 25, my check was cashed July 7, and I've heard nothing now for 30 days.


----------



## StandardPractice (Aug 7, 2021)

COVID seems to have slowed down review process for many states and may be new norm for comity applicants which is a pain for quick moving projects. Waiting on comity from Hawaii/Georgia for SE and it took over 1 year for state of NJ to approve my application for PE (sent 06/20, recevied confirm few days ago lol)


----------



## BridgeEngineerLBC (Aug 7, 2021)

Superstructural said:


> I also am waiting for word on my CA comity SE application. I mailed my application on June 25, my check was cashed July 7, and I've heard nothing now for 30 days.


You’ll get three email from the CA board: 1) confirming receipt (I received this email about 4 weeks after my check was cashed), 2) Application has been referred to Technical review (I received this email about 6 weeks after first email), 3) Notification to let you know whether your application has been approved, rejected or is missing information. As others have said, the process is a bit slow right now due to covid so don’t worry. You should be getting the first email soon.


----------



## Superstructural (Aug 9, 2021)

@StandardPractice @BridgeEngineerLBC Thank you for the replies. It's now been 32 days since my check was cashed and I've still heard nothing. I plan to start calling once/if it reaches 60 days. Thanks!


----------



## CAPLS (Aug 9, 2021)

Superstructural said:


> I also am waiting for word on my CA comity SE application. I mailed my application on June 25, my check was cashed July 7, and I've heard nothing now for 30 days.





Superstructural said:


> @StandardPractice @BridgeEngineerLBC Thank you for the replies. It's now been 32 days since my check was cashed and I've still heard nothing. I plan to start calling once/if it reaches 60 days. Thanks!


Have you already achieved a Civil License in California? Have you already passed the 16-hr SE exam? If so to both, then its likely that other civil and SE applications are priority due to the NCEES registration deadline for fall 2021 exams. And your application is "exam deadline" dependent.

If you want to PM me your full name, I can check status.


----------



## Superstructural (Aug 10, 2021)

Hello @CAPLS, thank you for the reply. I am a registered PE in California, and I passed the 16-hr SE exam in another state. I will PM you. Thanks!


----------



## Reverse Polish (Aug 11, 2021)

I have a hypothetical question. For the sake of argument, let's assume that I have a PE Civil license in California. If I 1) possess an active California PE Civil license, 2) have already passed the 16-hour SE Exam, 3) am a licensed Structural Engineer in another state and 4) have the requisite years of experience beyond a PE license, would I still need to obtain references from three California SEs, or does an NCEES Record suffice for such a comity application?

(edited to reflect thedayw1ker's comment below)


----------



## thedaywa1ker (Aug 11, 2021)

Reverse Polish said:


> I have a hypothetical question. For the sake of argument, let's assume that I have a PE Civil license in California. If I 1) possess an active California PE Civil license, 2) have already passed the 16-hour SE Exam and 3) am a licensed Structural Engineer in another state, would I still need to obtain references from three California SEs, or does an NCEES Record suffice for such a comity application?


I am curious about this as well - also assuming I've been a CA PE for more than 3 years


----------



## CaliPE (Aug 13, 2021)

Reverse Polish said:


> I have a hypothetical question. For the sake of argument, let's assume that I have a PE Civil license in California. If I 1) possess an active California PE Civil license, 2) have already passed the 16-hour SE Exam, 3) am a licensed Structural Engineer in another state and 4) have the requisite years of experience beyond a PE license, would I still need to obtain references from three California SEs, or does an NCEES Record suffice for such a comity application?
> 
> (edited to reflect thedayw1ker's comment below)


@Reverse Polish - 
If you have an active CA Civil Engineer license, passed the 16-hr SE exam, are licensed as an SE in another state, and have a minimum of three years of structural engineering work experience in which you were in responsible charge (that were not claimed on your CA Civil Engineer application), you may submit an NCEES Record in lieu of the Structural Engagement Record and Reference Forms. You will still need to submit the Structural Engineer application and your NCEES Record must include sufficient structural engineering experience in accordance with Board Rules section 426.11 as well as a minimum of three references meeting the requirements in Board Rules section 427.30.
@thedaywa1ker - You do not need to have been a CA Civil Engineer for more than three years, but do need to have an active CA Civil Engineer license and need to have been in responsible charge of structural engineering work for a minimum of three years. If you claim structural engineering work experience on your CA Civil Engineer application, you will not be able to claim that same work on your CA Structural Engineer application.


----------



## bjer (Sep 10, 2021)

Seems I am on the same boat: mailed out the SE application on July 20 2021, haven't gotten any responses from the Board so far...I have CA PE-Civil License, Passed 16-hr SE exam, work experience also shouldn't be any issue...basically I think I meet all the requirements...Am wandering if I should send an email to have a follow-up or keep waiting...? @CAPLS


----------



## CaliPE (Sep 11, 2021)

If it has been more than 60 days since the Board received your application and you have not received any communication, you may email your Evaluator and request a status update (contact information on the Contact Us page of the Board’s website).


----------



## bjer (Sep 11, 2021)

CaliPE said:


> If it has been more than 60 days since the Board received your application and you have not received any communication, you may email your Evaluator and request a status update (contact information on the Contact Us page of the Board’s website).


Thank you!


----------



## CAPLS (Sep 13, 2021)

bjer said:


> Seems I am on the same boat: mailed out the SE application on July 20 2021, haven't gotten any responses from the Board so far...I have CA PE-Civil License, Passed 16-hr SE exam, work experience also shouldn't be any issue...basically I think I meet all the requirements...Am wandering if I should send an email to have a follow-up or keep waiting...? @CAPLS


If you want to send me a PM with your full name, I can check on status


----------



## bjer (Sep 13, 2021)

CAPLS said:


> If you want to send me a PM with your full name, I can check on status


PM'ed you, Thanks!


----------



## Dr. V (Feb 24, 2022)

I am a registered SE in a few other states (initial license by way of the 16-hr SE exam prior to moving to CA) and also have an active CA Civil PE license. I hand delivered my CA SE comity application to the board six weeks ago and my check was cashed a few days later. I have not yet received any communication. For those of you who have gone through this recently, is this normal?

An earlier post in this thread suggests the board could be prioritizing review of candidates wanting to sit for the SE exam in April as the NCEES deadline to sign up is Today 2/24, is this fair to assume? Thanks in advance!


----------



## CaliPE (Feb 25, 2022)

Dr. V said:


> I am a registered SE in a few other states (initial license by way of the 16-hr SE exam prior to moving to CA) and also have an active CA Civil PE license. I hand delivered my CA SE comity application to the board six weeks ago and my check was cashed a few days later. I have not yet received any communication. For those of you who have gone through this recently, is this normal?
> 
> An earlier post in this thread suggests the board could be prioritizing review of candidates wanting to sit for the SE exam in April as the NCEES deadline to sign up is Today 2/24, is this fair to assume? Thanks in advance!


Yes, SE applications for individuals who had not yet taken and passed the SE exam were reviewed prior to the NCEES registration deadline. Comity applicants will be reviewed in the next 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Dr. V (Feb 25, 2022)

CaliPE said:


> Yes, SE applications for individuals who had not yet taken and passed the SE exam were reviewed prior to the NCEES registration deadline. Comity applicants will be reviewed in the next 1-2 weeks.



Great, thank you for your response. Happy Friday!


----------



## structard (Nov 8, 2022)

Dr. V said:


> Great, thank you for your response. Happy Friday!


Dr. V, did things work out? Any issues with your comity application? I am in the same boat and waiting to hear on my application.


----------



## StructuralNewB (Nov 8, 2022)

structard said:


> Dr. V, did things work out? Any issues with your comity application? I am in the same boat and waiting to hear on my application.


when did you applied? 
I applied in late June or early July this year and still waiting for responses.


----------



## Dr. V (Nov 27, 2022)

structard said:


> Dr. V, did things work out? Any issues with your comity application? I am in the same boat and waiting to hear on my application.


Yes, no issues at the end of the day but it took a while to get approved, got the approval sometime in July. I hand delivered my application to the board on Mid-January. So it was a 6-month waiting period. I heard it was relatively quicker for some other candidates, so not sure why it was slightly longer for me. I was never contacted, so I do not think there was any issue with my experience and/or references.


----------



## structard (Nov 30, 2022)

StructuralNewB said:


> when did you applied?
> I applied in late June or early July this year and still waiting for responses.


I received my email notifying me of application receipt on November 16th. I think that was a couple of weeks after they cashed my check a was a couple of weeks after I mailed the application. 

Just two hours ago I received the email notifying me that my application was approved! It's hard to believe, but it seems my timeline was under two months. That might be a record...

Now just waiting to see my license # show up on the website.


----------



## CAPLS (Dec 1, 2022)

structard said:


> I received my email notifying me of application receipt on November 16th. I think that was a couple of weeks after they cashed my check a was a couple of weeks after I mailed the application.
> 
> Just two hours ago I received the email notifying me that my application was approved! It's hard to believe, but it seems my timeline was under two months. That might be a record...
> 
> Now just waiting to see my license # show up on the website.


"That might be a record..." far from it. Just enjoy the moment


----------



## E720 (Dec 12, 2022)

Just sent my application today. I have already taken and passed the exam. Fingers crossed for a speedy process!


----------

